# "The MichMash Lines"



## bowerda47 (Sep 1, 2017)

My layout "The MichMash Lines". Official Start Date 06/01/2008. Completion Date TBD. Highlights 4 Train simultaneous operation, Working DriveIn Movie Showing "Gone With The Wind". 2 Station Automatic EL Train, Miller Engineering Neon Signs, Dual ZW Transformers (1 for lights and accessories and 1 for Trains. Approximate size 11.5 feet by 9 feet.
Okay, added close up photos of various areas around the layout. If you have any questions about anything in the photos please ask.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like that! Very nice! Welcome to the forums!


----------

